# Post von T-Online bekommen



## Roland (30 April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe gestern ein T-Online Welcome-Paket bekommen.
Muß ich jetzt irgendetwas machen oder reicht es aus,
wenn ich das T-Online Welcome-Paket einfach in den
Papierkorb werfe und nichts mache. Den Zettel mit
meinen Zugangsdaten habe ich schon verbrannt und
die Zugangsdaten habe ich mir nicht gemerkt. Einen
T-Online-Internetzugang kann ich also sowieso nicht
mehr installieren. Mir geht es darum, daß ich T-Online
kein Geld geben will. Ich habe T-Online meine Kontonummer
nicht mitgeteilt, demnach kann T-Online auch kein Geld
von meinem Konto abbuchen.

Herzliche Grüße

Roland


----------



## berend2805 (30 April 2006)

*AW: Post von T-Online bekommen*

Ich habe Dein Problem jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden:

Entweder hast Du bei T-Online einen Auftrag erteilt, dann musst Du das bezahlen, was Du bestellt hast und kannst, falls nicht Mindestvertragslaufzeiten vereinbart sind, zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt kündigen.

Oder Du hast nichts bestellt bei T-Online, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit ziemlich gering, dass Du ein solches Paket bekommst; wenn Du es trotz nicht erteilter Bestellung erhältst, dann musst Du sofort Widerspruch einlegen.

Was Du bis jetzt gemacht hast, ist so ziemlich das Dämlichste, was man machen kann. Auch wenn Du keine Kontonummer angegeben hast, entsteht T-Online ein Anspruch Dir gegenüber (vorausgesetzt, Du hast einen Auftrag erteilt). Und wenn Du die Zugangsnummer nun wegwirfst, ändert das nichts an dieser Tatsache.


----------



## Roland (30 April 2006)

*AW: Post von T-Online bekommen*

@ berend2805

T-Online hatte mich mehrmals (ohne mein Einverständnis) angerufen und wollte mir eine Internet-CD schicken. Einen Vertrag habe ich nicht mit T-Online abgeschlossen und in dem T-Online-Welcome-Paket steht auch nicht drin, daß ich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. In dem T-Online-Welcome-Paket steht allerdings daß ich meine Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 2 Wochen widerrufen kann. Aber eine Vertragserklärung habe ich nicht gemacht. Naja, ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich doch den Vertrag widerrufen müssen....

Herzliche Grüße

Roland


----------



## berend2805 (30 April 2006)

*AW: Post von T-Online bekommen*

Hättest Du das direkt im ersten Posting gesagt, wäre meine Antwort schon etwas anders ausgefallen...

Natürlich (nicht wahrscheinlich) musst Du jetzt Widerspruch einlegen, schriftlich, Einschreiben.


----------



## dotshead (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Post von T-Online bekommen*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/online/119304/index.html

Interessanter Link zu dem Thema.


----------

